# CONTEST! (winter pics)



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

How many pictures are we allowed?


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

How many you wish! I don't really care!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You should post a number because I have a solid 20-30 pics I could post of Cobalt.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

OK, you guys convinced me! 

How about 3 for a max.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Does winter mean snow, cause i don't get snow


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

No, just winter. That would be unfair if it meant snow. That way half the people who want to enter wouldn't be able to!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here's my 2:


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Jubilee is so pretty! I luv the second pic because it's snowing!

P.S. Jubilee Rose: How did you become a Super Moderator?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

horsegirl123 said:


> Jubilee is so pretty! I luv the second pic because it's snowing!
> 
> P.S. Jubilee Rose: How did you become a Super Moderator?


I think all moderators are labeled "Super" if they exceed 1000 posts. is that what you meant?


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, thanks! I was just curious.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

How fun!! Here are mine


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Blue looks really good on Sandie!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey,

I tried posting my pics but I don't know how to get it to work. 

If anyone can explain to me, that would be great. Preferably, I would like if someone can explain the way Jubilee Rose and Hoofprints in the Sand put their pics on, but anyway is fine.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, I think so too! ;-) Originally her color was just going to be purple, but then I found that blue/purple plaid blanket and decided that she could have 2 barn colors: baby blue and bright purple!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

horsegirl, there is a little icon right above where you type that looks like a yellow box with grey mountains...if you hover the mouse over it, it says "insert image". if you click on that you can paste in the url for a photo that's somewhere online. to get the url of a photo online, right click on the photo and go to "properties" and it will show you the url address (starts with html I don't think you can upload photos onto here from your computer directly into these replies...BUT you can go to "your barn" and upload photos there, then get the url of those photos and use those.

Hope that wasn't too confusing! ;-)


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, it wasn't too confusing. That really helped! I'm gonna go and post my pic in a sec!!!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Uh oh! I just clicked "properties" and didn't see where the URL adress was. There wasn't anything that started with html:

Sorry that i'm asking so many questions...


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

ooo how fun:]

in the last one...we were both sleeping...nap time:]


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Jubilee, that one of you riding is great!

Here are my three entries:


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW! I didn't know that 12 pictures would be posted in my contest within an hour or two!

*I am increasing the total amount of pics until everyone votes on the best pic to 20 pics. The limit for one person is still three though!*


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

hahah it was a good topic to pick!:]:]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a couple! Great idea. I love winter pictures!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

jiffers what adorable photos of you sleeping with your horse!!! 

horsegirl, the url is normally 4 down from the top when you click on properties, it's under "address (url):" and normally starts with "http://"


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Winter Time in FL lol I think it was about 78 that day


















Look this is as cold as it's going to get. :lol:









I'm sorry I rolled in the dirt after you cleaned me but more sorry b/c it was so hot :? :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow kinda wanna move to florida lol...it's going to be a whopping 10 degrees later this week in Ohio! I actually thought to myself "wow better get to the barn tomorrow while it's still warm out...and it's calling for 25 tomorrow as a high lol" hmmm wonder if work would mind me packing up with my horse and leaving??? ;-)


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

RusticWildFire: I love your horses soooo much!

Heybird: I wish I lived in Florida! Where I am there was a snow storm today!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Announcements!*

*Hi everyone! Guess what, we are at 19 pics!!! Only 1 more pic until voting time... *

I would put mine in but I still don't know how to.  

Hoofprints in the Sand: On my laptop the URL isn't four down. I guess I won't post a pic on this thread. Maybe next time, but thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks horsegirl! 

How are you trying to add them? Through photobucket or something like that? If thats not working (I'm going to try and get a screenshot in a minute on how to do it) try going to advanced reply and if you have them saved on your computer you can add them as an attachment partway down the page on advanced reply.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

horsegirl, Try this (some different visuals for where the "url" is located - the 2nd one is the format I was referring to with my computer):

Add Photos on MySpace Blogs

http://blog.listingnumber.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/image-properties.png

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/6684/ge003pt3.jpg

Hope you're able to post!!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, i'll try that! Thanks RusticWildFire!

Thanks to you Hoofprints in the Sand as well!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Finally! Thanks everyone for helping me get this pic on!

  :lol:  :wink:!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

oh and it's a great pic too! ;-)


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks! i'm sooo hapy i got it on!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Everyone: There is now a total of 20 pictures, and so please say what pic is your favorite. (You can NOT vote for your own!) Once there is six votes in favor of one picture, that pic is the winner. *

*Note: You can only vote 1 time!!!!*


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

No problem, if you are using photobucket or something similar you copy the link that I have circled.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha..looks like I had this open while everyone was replying lol. So anyway, for future reference there is that!!


And my favorite is....Jubilee's headshot. Very pretty!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I vote for 3neighs last pic (the one with 3 horses in it!)

It's very cute!!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I vote for RusticWildFire's 2nd pic of the paint horse facing the field. I love the angle and its a very wintery picture.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

i vote for cachedawntaxes last pic:]


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

My vote is for Jubilee riding in the snow.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's my best 3!!

Molly- taken december 26th










Onyx- taken dec 10th










Onyx- taken january 1st









http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/photo059.jpg


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

cachedawntaxes
that horse is a stunner


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Everyone- I have two things to say:*

*1. Twighlight Arabians post is still welcome although it brings our 20 pics limit up to 23. But, no more entries other then the 23 we have as of right now will be counted as in this contest if it is posted, EVEN IF SOMEONE VOTES FOR IT!!! People can still add their winter pics, but it won't be in our contest.*

*2. Peanut: does your post "cachedawntaxes*
*that horse is a stunner" count as a vote for her pic?*


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

yes i love that picture


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand lol trust me 80 degree Christmas is over rated after a while :wink: we do that fake snow out door ice skating rink that melts when you blink your eyes here

I vote for: RusticWildFire's 2nd picture as well it's fun to look at  very wintery


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

My vote goes to Jubilee  (riding in the snow!)


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I vote for CacheDawnTaxes last pic, stunning!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

horsegirl123 said:


> *Everyone- I have two things to say:*
> 
> *1. Twighlight Arabians post is still welcome although it brings our 20 pics limit up to 23. But, no more entries other then the 23 we have as of right now will be counted as in this contest if it is posted, EVEN IF SOMEONE VOTES FOR IT!!! People can still add their winter pics, but it won't be in our contest.*
> 
> ...


 
sorry!! i work full time so i didnt see this tell i got home. and just entered without looking at the other posts. sorry


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

It's ok Twighlight Arabians! 

LOL, i'm glad you liked my contest idea! I see you have posted a contest.


----------



## SilverMeadowArabians (Jan 12, 2009)

horsegirl123 said:


> It's ok Twighlight Arabians!
> 
> LOL, i'm glad you liked my contest idea! I see you have posted a contest.


 
lol! ugh, you dont mind do you? i really like foals, lol!! there all so CUTE! so i really just want to see peoples little baby's, but i figure if its a contest more people will post. lol, or at least i hope.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't mind at all!!! I love foals too! 

I agree, it seems as if contests get more posts. I started several other threads and barely anyone posted anything in them! Just check how many people visited this thread, and then look at the others!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Update: Hi everybody! Here's the update on the votes!*

*Jubie Headshot: 1 vote*

*Jubie Riding in the Snow: 2 votes*

*3neighs Last Pic: 1 vote*

*RusticWildFire 2nd Pic: 2 votes*

*CacheDawnTaxes Last Pic: 3 votes*

*Congrats to CachDawnTaxes for being in the lead! Only 3 more votes to go in order for your pic to win!!!*


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


>


My vote goes to this photo. I love it.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow CacheDawnTaxes! Everyone luvs ur pics! Too bad Picture Perfect voted for your first pic tho, because if she voted for ur last one, you would only need two more votes to win!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi everyone!!! Just a reminder, but please vote if you havn't already!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I vote for Jubilee riding in the snow too


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my goodness ladies! I completely forgot about this post and somehow missed it:lol: 

Thank you for all the posts everyone. If the ****** wins, I guess that means I'm going to have to get a video of him for you guys. Many thanks for all the compliments everyone


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

can we still enter pics?


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Snapple122: Yes you can still post pics, but since 23 have been entered, they won't be counted in our contest. But, we all love looking at the winter pics anyways!!!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Snapple122: I was just looking at your avatar, and that horse is a cutie! Is he/she yours?


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*UPDATE-*

*Jubie Riding in the Snow and CacheDawnTaxes Last Pic are tied for first place with 3 votes each!*

*CacheDawnTaxes got a vote for her first pic as well!*


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

NOTE: We are moving the amount of votes that each picture needs in order to win down to 4 votes due to a lack of voting going on.

Also, we are welcoming 7 more pictures into our contest in order to bring the amount of pics up to 30! If you already entered 3 pics, then you can't enter any more because the max for each user is 3 pics.

Thanks! Good luck to all the users who posted their winter pics!


----------



## SilverMeadowArabians (Jan 12, 2009)

yay!! know i can enter!

here's my 3.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh my gosh Silver Meadow I LOVE your last picture. It's sooo pretty. If that were mine I'd have it blown up and framed in my living room!! Gorgeous


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is my entry if you are still accepting!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice pics everyone! 

*3 more pics are welcome into this contest! Put them in quick before someone else does!!!*

*Remember: Vote for your favorite pic! Everyone gets one vote!*


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

SilverMeadowArabians said:


>


 I vote for this one!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I will make an update on who's in the lead on Thursday. 

I won't be on on Wednesday.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

hey thanks horsegirl!
Yeah the pony in the pic is Snapple

OK, heres my pic

there was not much snow here but theres a little bit. I like the angle of this pic. It's my sister's Quarter Horse Spooky









heres both Snapple and Spooky


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

luv your pics snapple!!!!!!! I especially like the first one!

*Only one more picture is aloud into our contest! Post your pic before someone takes the last spot!*


----------



## saddlebreddad (Jan 13, 2009)

Here A picture taken a couple weeks ago of my daughter on her Saddlebred


----------



## saddlebreddad (Jan 13, 2009)

not sure about the contest ...just wanted to share....


----------



## SilverMeadowArabians (Jan 12, 2009)

ah! mini ur horse is so pretty!! you got my vote!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my horse playing in the snow last winter:


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Your first pic is so cool anabel!
Saddlebred, we are counting your pic in our contest!
*Ok, all 30 places for pics in our contest are taken so no more pics will be allowed to enter. Well, actually there are 32 pics but oh well.*
Get your vote in if you havn't already!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

It's going to be a chilly 39 degrees here in FL tonight.....LOL Wonder how long that will last!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

39 actually sounds warm lol...Tonight's low in Ohio is 9 degrees and we have 10 inches of snow on the ground and more on the way!!! ugh...I want spring to come SOON!!!!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

i want to vote for CacheDawnTaxes last picture its awsome.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

We haven't had above freezing in many weeks!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Anebel, that first picture should be in a calendar or something, just beautiful!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks 3neighs!

I'm voting for the pic of Jubilee Rose riding.


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Here are some pictures of my horse playing in the snow last winter:


I vote for this pic... BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Hi everyone!* 

*And the winner is... Jubie Riding in the Snow and CacheDawnTaxes Last Pic tied for 1st place! Congratulations Jubilee Rose and CacheDawnTaxes!*

*P.S. Later I will post the order of pics from first to last place.*


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats you two on your beautiful pictures!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I vote for

CacheDawnTaxes head shot 

and 

*RusticWildFire* two horses by the cabin


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

oops, guess I voted too late


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

My winter pictures:


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

KGImages, I love your pictures, you have such beautiful horses! Thanks for posting your pics, but I just wanted to make it clear that those won't be counted in our contest because we already have a winner (two actually!) 

Also, to any one else who wants to post their pics, you are welcome to, but they won't be in our contest. We all love the winter pics any ways though, so please do post them!!!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Okay everyone, so you posted your pics, and you voted for a pic. Now, we have the votes tallied up! First place goes to CacheDawnTaxes last picture and Jubilee Rose riding in the snow! (It was a tie!) Congratulations to you both! Here's how all the votes came in:*

*CacheDawnTaxes Last Pic: 4 votes*

*Jubie Riding in the Snow: 4 votes*

*CacheDawnTaxes 1st Pic: 1 vote*

*SilverMeadowArabians Last Pic: 2 votes*

*minihorse927: 1 vote*

*anabel 1st Pic: 1 vote*

*Good Job to all!!! *

*Also, I would like to make a special mention award to all the other pics that didn't get a vote. Thanks for submitting them, I enjoyed looking at them all! *

*P.S. In my next post, I will put the pics in order from least voted to most voted.*


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Oops, i'm really, really sorry... In my last post I forgot to add a few pics that got votes:*

*Jubie Headshot: 1 vote*

*3neighs Last Pic: 1 vote*

*RusticWildFire 2nd Pic: 2 votes*


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*1: 1st place goes to CacheDawnTaxes Last Pic and Jubilee Rose Riding in the Snow!*
*2: Second place goes to SilverMeadowArabians Last Pic and RusticWildFire 2nd Pic!*
*3: Third place goes to Jubie Headshot, 3nieghs Last Pic, CacheDawnTaxes 1st Pic, minihorse927, and anabel 1st Pic!*

*Note: The pictures are in order from MOST voted to LEAST voted.*

*Good job everyone! Thanks for entering!!!!*


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

The special mention award goes to 3neighs, anabel, Heybird, Hoofprints in the Sand, horsegirl123, jiffers328, saddlebreddad, SilverMeadowArabians, snapple122, and Twighlight Arabians!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*And here's more of the special mention award pics (continued)*


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

*And more special mention award pics (continued)*


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, looks like this contest has come to a wrap! I would like to thank everyone who submitted a pic or voted for one! Please feel free to post any other winter pics that you have, even though our contest is over.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Shooooo weeee, Horsegirl, you sure know how to put on a picture contest!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you 3neighs!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Yay!! Congrats everyone!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice job with this contest, horsegirl!! 

Everyone has beautiful pictures!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks RusticWildFire! 

I had a lot of fun running this contest. Maybe i'll start another one when it's spring and call it CONTEST (spring pics)!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a good idea. People really like contests so you can do as many as you'd like.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess I should also make a special award to the nice photos that aren't in our contest.


----------

